# Qualifications to Baptize Someone



## Ronnie T (Jan 22, 2009)

Biblically speaking, what are the qualifications that need to be met prior to a person being able to baptize someone into Christ's church?

Same question another way........  What does Christ require before you could personally baptize someone?


----------



## PWalls (Jan 22, 2009)

First and foremost, someone that is not afraid of water or getting wet. 

Seriously though, good question. 

Since Baptism is just a symbol and the physical act has no bearing on Salvation, I would say that probably anyone can do it. Now, I think an elder of the Church would be better qualified from a standpoint of maturity. I have really only seen Pastors do it. But, I have not looked into Scripture deeply on this point. Be interested to see what others add.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 22, 2009)

I encourage father's of Christian families to baptized their children when that time comes.  That is, if the children want that.  Otherwise, I will do it.  
For me, the person doing the baptizing is pretty insignificant.


----------



## celticfisherman (Jan 22, 2009)

that would depend on how seriously you take it. 

John the Baptist was called by God to do it. The apostles were chosen by Christ.

I would go with a Pastor, Priest, minimum Elder.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jan 23, 2009)

Qualification #1:  Follower of Christ.

Qualification #2:  See qualification #1.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 23, 2009)

Must be done by someone who has come under the hands of a presbitry (sorry never have been able to spell that word correctly)


----------



## Banjo (Jan 23, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Biblically speaking, entire households were baptised.



Wow...we agree....There were also individuals baptized...but the promise was given to their CHILDREN as well...

Anyone on here ever seen an entire household being baptized?


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Banjo said:


> Wow...we agree....There were also individuals baptized...but the promise was given to their CHILDREN as well...
> 
> Anyone on here ever seen an entire household being baptized?



Yes, children were included at different ages.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 23, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> Qualification #1:  Follower of Christ.
> 
> Qualification #2:  See qualification #1.



I agree - but I also agree the baptizer should be a mature Christian.

By the way,brother Ronnie - is the offer of being our "Judgment Journey Baptizer" this fall still in the plan?
If there are any other volunteers,we could sure use the help - we're talkin' thousands of dunkin's!


----------



## celticfisherman (Jan 23, 2009)

And children were included because of their parents or Father's decision. You were included in that Covenant.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jan 23, 2009)

rangerdave said:


> I agree - but I also agree the baptizer should be a mature Christian.



Yeh, I was gonna put that.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 23, 2009)

Every example we have in the New Testament of baptism always has someone who was "set apart" doing the baptizing...

John the Baptist...The Apostles...Ministers of the gospels...


----------



## Huntinfool (Jan 23, 2009)

How are we different from the apostles in that sense?


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 23, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Biblically speaking, entire households were baptised.



Children too young to understand anything were not included in the "household"


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 23, 2009)

Acts 2:38 says repent and be baptized  Mark 16:16 talks about believing and being baptzed so I go w/ these on what I think.As for the one performing the act there are no qualifications given scriptually speaking for the baptizer.Any fellow christain can do it(you may not have the choice of a preacher , elder etc. if you follow the biblical examples given (meaning that all were immidiatly baptized).


----------



## celticfisherman (Jan 23, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> Children too young to understand anything were not included in the "household"



Yes they were. Even slaves were baptized.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 23, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> Children too young to understand anything were not included in the "household"



And we know that how?????  

You have to take those Baptist goggles off...


----------



## Free Willie (Jan 23, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> Children too young to understand anything were not included in the "household"




Says who?

Prove it. A household seems to mean everyone that the house holds.


----------



## gtparts (Jan 23, 2009)

What does infant baptism or slave baptism achieve? How about an unwilling youth or young adult living in the household?


----------



## celticfisherman (Jan 23, 2009)

gtparts said:


> What does infant baptism or slave baptism achieve? How about an unwilling youth or young adult living in the household?



It goes to Covenantal theology. Much like the Jews. The head of the household decided and that was what you did. We do not have that kind of thought process. Much as you were Jewish because your family was and you adhered to it.


----------



## celticfisherman (Jan 23, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> where do you get that from?



The Presbyterian Church.


----------



## Free Willie (Jan 23, 2009)

Nicene Creed

The Church formulated the Nicene Creed before it selected certain apostolic writings, called them the New Testament, and declared them to be Holy Scripture. Another way of looking at it is that God chose the people who were bound by the Nicene Creed to affirm the contents of the New Testament, thereby endorsing the theology of the creed. The Nicene Creed is therefore a reliable test of our interpretation of the New Testament. If we are at variance with the Nicene Creed, we are in error. So whoever denies the Trinity must also deny the New Testament, and whoever upholds the New Testament as Holy Scripture must also affirm the Trinity.

In the beginning, the Church did not have a formal creed, nor did it have a formal list of the books in the New Testament. Then it formulated the Nicene Creed to express its doctrines and to serve as a test of orthodox teaching. So for a while there was a Church with the Nicene Creed but, even though it used the books of the New Testament as Holy Scripture, it had no official statement saying that they were. After the Church was bound by the Nicene Creed, it made a formal list of the books in the New Testament. Therefore, whoever attempts to reconstruct the ancient Church with an official list of New Testament books but without the Nicene Creed is reconstructing an imaginary church that never existed. This doesn’t mean their church is invalid, it just means that it isn’t a historic reconstruction, because in any part of Church history in which there was an official list of New Testament books, the Nicene Creed was the official expression of faith and the final test of orthodoxy.

And in the Nicene Creed is the following statement:

We believe in one baptism FOR THE FORGIVENESS OF SINS

So I would guess that infant baptism was important to early Christians. The question to me is why isn't it important now and why aren't ALL Christian churches doing it?


----------



## celticfisherman (Jan 23, 2009)

My children we're all christened. I strongly believe in covenantal theology. I wanted to include my kids in the covenant.


----------



## celticfisherman (Jan 23, 2009)

Nope you are correct but if I am not mistaken it is in the PCA rules on who can do this. That's why I answered that way.


----------



## celticfisherman (Jan 23, 2009)

Yep... I knew Presbytery was a commonly used name but didn't realize a Baptist church used it.


----------



## celticfisherman (Jan 23, 2009)

Must be some hidden Calvinists up there...


----------



## Big7 (Jan 23, 2009)

*In emergency*

IN EMERGENCY 
69. In the case of an emergency, anyone can baptise another person as long as he has the intention of doing so and says the proper words. He is only required to pour water over the person's head and say the words, "I baptise you in the name of the Father, the Son and the Holy Spirit." (C.C.C. # 1284)

This is whom.

Rest of the story HERE:
http://www.catholicdoors.com/courses/baptism.htm


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 23, 2009)

rangerdave said:


> I agree - but I also agree the baptizer should be a mature Christian.
> 
> By the way,brother Ronnie - is the offer of being our "Judgment Journey Baptizer" this fall still in the plan?
> If there are any other volunteers,we could sure use the help - we're talkin' thousands of dunkin's!



I'm willing to help any way that I can.
But I can't move up there for two weeks.
Maybe a couple of days.  Hopefully, all nighters.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 23, 2009)

celticfisherman said:


> Yes they were. Even slaves were baptized.




Only believers were baptized.

Remember?  "If you believe with all your heart, you can be baptized."

No evidence that one too young to believe was ever baptized.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 23, 2009)

Free Willie said:


> Says who?
> 
> Prove it. A household seems to mean everyone that the house holds.




And just how do you know what the house holds??


----------



## celticfisherman (Jan 23, 2009)

Back to the whole households being baptized. And where is there an age in the bible? 

Circumcision was within 8 days of birth and that was the sign of the covenant in old testament days. Baptism is the sign of the covenant now.


----------



## celticfisherman (Jan 23, 2009)

Ronnie T said:


> And just how do you know what the house holds??





Just imagine drowning the cats too...


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 23, 2009)

Jewish covenants had to do with the nation and ceremony.  Christian covenant has to do with choosing.  Thru out the New Testament, baptism was directed for those who had been taught and had come to believe.
Whole households might have been baptized but there's no evidence and no reason for anyone to believe that anyone other than a believer was baptized.
I'm not speaking of what I was taught or what you were taught.  I'm speaking strictly of what the Bible tells us.  Always, baptism was for believers.


----------



## pigpen1 (Jan 23, 2009)

Ronnie T said:


> Only believers were baptized.
> 
> Remember?  "If you believe with all your heart, you can be baptized."
> 
> No evidence that one too young to believe was ever baptized.



AMEN!!!!!!!!!  Baptism is a outward show of a inward transition. This me and Ronnie might disagree on, water baptism is important, but the baptism that is essential is the baptism of the Holy Ghost..... One Faith, One Lord, One Baptism...Eph 4:5

5 One Lord, one faith , one baptism,
KJV

Matt 3:11

11 I indeed baptize you with water unto repentance: but he that cometh after me is mightier than I, whose shoes I am not worthy to bear: he shall baptize you with the Holy Ghost , and with fire :
KJV


----------



## celticfisherman (Jan 23, 2009)

Ronnie T said:


> Jewish covenants had to do with the nation and ceremony.  Christian covenant has to do with choosing.  Thru out the New Testament, baptism was directed for those who had been taught and had come to believe.
> Whole households might have been baptized but there's no evidence and no reason for anyone to believe that anyone other than a believer was baptized.
> I'm not speaking of what I was taught or what you were taught.  I'm speaking strictly of what the Bible tells us.  Always, baptism was for believers.



Also doesn't exclude in those households. Judaism in the model for Christianity. Those covenants are still there. We just have new ways of enacting them. Baptism.


----------



## Israel (Jan 23, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> Qualification #1:  Follower of Christ.
> 
> Qualification #2:  See qualification #1.




Agree


----------



## Big Chief (Jan 25, 2009)

I have met some of the most upstanding, fine Christian people you could ever want to see.  These people know the scriptures better than most preachers.  They also are not ordained, licensed, or educated in terms of college degrees.  The one thing they do have is a burning passion for Jesus.  They tell me that as long as you are saved and baptize in the name of The Father, The Son, and The Holy Ghost its all good.  I agree.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 25, 2009)

I know of an occasion over 10 years ago in Atlanta, at a Christian school.  A young man wanted to be baptized.  One of his teachers had been responsible for leading him to Christ so he asked if his teacher could be allow to baptize him.

It was allowed....... He teacher was a woman.
Very unusual but I can totally accept it.


----------



## pigpen1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Ronnie T said:


> It was allowed....... He teacher was a woman.
> Very unusual but I can totally accept it.



 Give one scripture where a woman ever Baptized anyone...if you accept that do you accept women preachers?


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 25, 2009)

pigpen1 said:


> Give one scripture where a woman ever Baptized anyone...if you accept that do you accept women preachers?




1.  I cannot.  There are no scripture.
2.  No Sir, do not accept that.


----------



## pigpen1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ronnie T said:


> 1.  I cannot.  There are no scripture.



 Well doesn't that go against the teachings of the Church of Christ and the Christian Church...they always told me that they believed the new testament and that they speak where it speaks and remain silent where it is silent.


----------



## Mattb45 (Jan 26, 2009)

*the bible outlines it for us very clearly*

The bible outlines it for us very clearly, First you must believe that the bible is the word of God and Christ is Gods Son, and that he died for us. Second you must repent,  (change) actively try to stop sining in your life, Third you must be baptized for the forgiveness of you sins-Past Present -future b/c with out this your not forgiven. I will post the scriptures this afternoon after work.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 26, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> i dont know how widely used it is in the baptist realms....just know some of the mountain churches up here use it...



yep we do.


If anyone can and Im not saying it is not there but only those that were called by God to preach.....with the exception of Phillip did any sort of Baptizing....who are we not to follow the example given by the apostles?


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 26, 2009)

One more thing I am not a presbyterian.


----------



## thedeacon (Jan 26, 2009)

In the New Testiment
(the book of Acts for example) In every conversion Baptism took place. They were always baptized FOR THE REMISSION (FORGIVENESS) of sins. In 1 Peter 3:21 the bible clearly stats. 
In like manner whereunto baptism doth now save us, not putting away the filth of the flesh but answering a good conceice toward God.

On the day of penticost there were three thousand baptized. It must be pretty important if they were all baptized immediatly. Who baptized them?

I believe it was a joint effort among believers. I have baptized many people and it brings me to tears every time. I am honered when someone ask me to baptize them. BUT!!!!

The Baptizer is not what is important. What is important is the person being baptized. A new creature in Christ. Baptism is symbolic of the Death, Burial, and the resurection of Christ.

Don't take it lightly. It disturbes me when baptism is referred to as a dunkin. If you will read your bible and believe what is says you will see that baptism is the last step before you are ADDED to the Church by God.

If a man is not present a woman could surely baptise another person, man or woman. But if a man is present that is willing the baptism should be performed by a man.

I have seen whole families go into the water in support for the person being baptised and there is nothing wrong with that. But in the bible God clearly defines the differances in the work of a man and woman. 

Personally I think the womans work is harder than the mans. God knew the were better equiped to handle it.

If some of this is misspelled please forgive me. I am sick today and not thinking good. please pray for me.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 26, 2009)

Branchminnow said:


> yep we do.
> 
> 
> If anyone can and Im not saying it is not there but only those that were called by God to preach.....with the exception of Phillip did any sort of Baptizing....who are we not to follow the example given by the apostles?




But the apostles never gave us an example.  The Bible always speaks to the person being baptized.  Never to the one assisting the person in the baptism process.

In all the baptisms I've ever been involved in, I can tell you that there are few times in my life that I felt less significant.  Baptism is between the new believer and God.  

Forget about your church and what religion should be able to expect in the baptism process.
Do what you believe Jesus would find acceptable.  And do that based upon what you find in His word.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 26, 2009)

pigpen1 said:


> Well doesn't that go against the teachings of the Church of Christ and the Christian Church...they always told me that they believed the new testament and that they speak where it speaks and remain silent where it is silent.




Well, I must not be like some of the others.

If we followed that criteria completely, we wouldn't be able to assemble in a church building, cause the Bible doesn't teach that.
We would only baptise in natural water.
We would be washing each other's feet.
We would be meeting together and studying together every day of the week.

Here's the criteria for me personally:  What would Jesus Christ expect in each and every circumstance.  I can only know the answer to that question by knowing Jesus thru His word.
Jesus doesn't think like us elite, proper Christians do some times.  We like ceremony, and candles, and order, and procedures.
Jesus likes love, and discipleship.

As far as the lady teacher baptizing the young boy, I would have a tough time with that one........ but I think they did what Jesus would have wanted them to do in that circumstance.


----------



## Buckmoses (Jan 26, 2009)

The qualifications to baptize someone contain only a few requirements-a strong back, preferably two arms, some water, and most important, someone willing to be baptized.  If these conditions are met, the Holy Spirit will do the rest.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 26, 2009)

This afternoon I baptized 9 inmates at the Federal Prision nearby.  About 25 other inmates were there.  Great opportunity to witness and teach.


----------



## Buckmoses (Jan 26, 2009)

Ronnie T said:


> This afternoon I baptized 9 inmates at the Federal Prision nearby.  About 25 other inmates were there.  Great opportunity to witness and teach.



Ronnie,

That is awesome.  If they know they are loved, they have a much better chance of making it on the outside.  Thanks for your ministry.


----------



## Mattb45 (Jan 26, 2009)

i missed the first post


----------



## celticfisherman (Jan 26, 2009)

Ronnie T said:


> This afternoon I baptized 9 inmates at the Federal Prision nearby.  About 25 other inmates were there.  Great opportunity to witness and teach.





Great!!! Glad someone heads that calling!


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 26, 2009)

Let me allow you to experience something I experienced this afternoon.  I entered the prison chapel, set up a portable baptistry, and before I realized it there were inmates lined up waiting to ask me questions concerning their past week Bible study.  Over and over again, men who wanted answers.  It's a great and seldom felt feeling.
Many of these people have not accepted Jesus as of yet.  But they are studying.


----------



## celticfisherman (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm proud to be having a discussion with someone that has that kind of heart.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 26, 2009)

celticfisherman said:


> I'm proud to be having a discussion with someone that has that kind of heart.




I'm a 60 year old sitting here with tears, and I thank you brother.  But it isn't me.  I'm not a very impressive guy.  But Jesus is. and it's great to see Him receiving the interest He was this afternoon.
Thanks buddy.


----------



## celticfisherman (Jan 26, 2009)

Amen. 

We may have differences in theology but we definitely agree on the Glory of Christ!


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 27, 2009)

Ronnie T said:


> I'm willing to help any way that I can.
> But I can't move up there for two weeks.
> Maybe a couple of days.  Hopefully, all nighters.



Thanks,brother.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 27, 2009)

Ronnie T said:


> But the apostles never gave us an example.  The Bible always speaks to the person being baptized.  Never to the one assisting the person in the baptism process.
> 
> In all the baptisms I've ever been involved in, I can tell you that there are few times in my life that I felt less significant.  Baptism is between the new believer and God.
> 
> ...



ok John the Baptist....preacher....Phillip deacon.......any others?


----------

